# Hilti TE-60 will accept non Hilti SDS Max bits?



## Spud (Apr 23, 2008)

Hello

Got a Hilti TE-60 ATC AVR Combihammer.
It is SDS Max and used the Hilti TE-Y bits

I assume I am not limited to HILTI SDS max bits and can use any brand's SDS Max bits ? Like Bosch or DeWalt etc...?

---

My owners manual says the :

Hilti TE 60 / TE-60-ATC uses *TE-Y* bits. TE-Y bits are "SDS Max"

and the Hilti TE 60T / TE 60T-ATC uses *TE-T* bits . The TE-T is also referred to as "SDS Top"

What is TE-T / SDS Top ?


Thanks


----------



## woodworkbykirk (Sep 25, 2011)

hilti only wants people to use their bits.. simply to so more money goes in their pocket, if the chuck is has a standard 1/2" or 5/8 sds bit pattern and bosch, hitachi, or metabo bits will fit in it go for it. its not going to damage the tool


----------



## Spud (Apr 23, 2008)

woodworkbykirk said:


> hilti only wants people to use their bits.. simply to so more money goes in their pocket, if the chuck is has a standard 1/2" or 5/8 sds bit pattern and bosch, hitachi, or metabo bits will fit in it go for it. its not going to damage the tool


The Hilti drill bit and Hilti pointy chisel I have for the TE-60 are 3/4 " diameter . The Chuck hole is also 3/4 diameter.

The Hilti drill bit I have says 5/8


----------

